# baker res.



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

well i have not seen many if any reports from down south other than the one baker post i reported so here is an update on the place. i wanted to go to somewhere on cedar mountain but could not get away so i had to settle for baker. i went over thanksgiving and caught about 30 and missed about 20 more. the problem was most of them were planters, with none going over 13". i was trying to get into a brown and did not get any. the fishing sure has picked up though. most my fish were caught on a lil rainbow trout, and leeches. i did not take any pictures this time (nothing picture worthy--big, colorful, or a fish im proud of). it was a pretty fun trip though.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job chuck, thirty fish sounds like a whole lotta fun, even if they were just little planters. Good report.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry you didn't get your hog brown. Even with catching 30 fish (which is fun enough), you still left with that feeling like you missed out on something, right? I ended up feeling like that when I went looking for a big brookie, recently.

I'm glad you got out anyway and got to hit that lake again.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Good job on getting into some chuck. It's good to hear a report from down south, come spring there will be a lot of reports coming from the south. And hopefully one of the reports will include a pic of a big Brookie from Yankee. :mrgreen:


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

brooktroutkid i was expecting to see such pictures during this fall (which is now almost over). they are in their hopefully you get one next spring. i dont know why the reports from down south drop off after mid summer, the fishing gets the best in fall IMO.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job getting out over thanksgiving, planters now but in a couple of years they could be some respectable fish...


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> brooktroutkid i was expecting to see such pictures during this fall (which is now almost over). they are in their hopefully you get one next spring. i dont know why the reports from down south drop off after mid summer, the fishing gets the best in fall IMO.


I caught only a few brooks out of yankee this year but none of them were picture worth.  And I couldn't of taken pictures of them anyway that lake claimed my camera :evil:


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Great job on the fish Chuckster!!! Sounds like a pretty nice trip, so good on ya.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report, Chuckmiester! Good to see another report from Baker. I wonder where those Brownies are hiding out...
I can't wait til Christmas break so I can give Baker a shot, as well as Quail. Hopefully I will still remember to cast a line into the water by then. :lol:


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I live in winchester hills so I go to Baker somewhat often. Baker is the most mysterious place I've ever fished at. That lake is full of perfect sized bluegill/minnows to produce big fish but you never catch anything over 18"-20" (which is extremely rare). After fishing there so much, I honestly think a few monsters are in that lake. The thing about it is, in my opinion, they have so many small fish to eat that they hide in the deeper parts of the lake all day and then go hunting at dusk/dawn. Since they are so accustomed to eating the same thing everyday, they just don't hit on anything unless it looks exactly like one of the small fish that they eat (and right time as well). If I knew how to tie flies I would make one look exactly like a small perch/bluegill and test my hypothesis.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the update, even without large monsters it still good to hear...


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> I live in winchester hills so I go to Baker somewhat often. Baker is the most mysterious place I've ever fished at. That lake is full of perfect sized bluegill/minnows to produce big fish but you never catch anything over 18"-20" (which is extremely rare). After fishing there so much, I honestly think a few monsters are in that lake. The thing about it is, in my opinion, they have so many small fish to eat that they hide in the deeper parts of the lake all day and then go hunting at dusk/dawn. Since they are so accustomed to eating the same thing everyday, they just don't hit on anything unless it looks exactly like one of the small fish that they eat (and right time as well). If I knew how to tie flies I would make one look exactly like a small perch/bluegill and test my hypothesis.


it is funny you should say such things. most of the fish i caught were on a lil rainbow trout fly which imitates a small rainbow. i have added some other colors also and now that i think about it the fly could look like a small sunfish. also a few years back the water got really low and some dead fish were well over the 20" mark. im sure they have recovered but those darn browns have that stupid night feeding habit :evil:


----------

